# Hi new after failed IVF



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am new to FF, hubby and i got a negative result on Wed. This was our 2nd cycle of IVF, our 1st was abandoned due to poor response.

I have found it very hard since Wed. Post IVF bleed arrived yesterday but i found that upsetting as it wasnt just a period, i felt like i had lost something more.

Look forward to chatting. Any tips on getting through this are appreciated.

Vicky x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Vicky

sorry to hear you had a bfn, I too had bad responses on all my ivf cycles   

Someone will be around shortly to post all the links, just wanted to say Hi and know how you feel  

Larkles
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Vicky hun i'm so sorry you got a BFN hun   i can remember all too well how that feels   I know it's a cliche but time really is the best healer

pam xx


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Pam 

I am finding with each day that passes, that it becomes more bearable. 

Vicky xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

So sorry about your BFN   I know what you mean about feeling like you've "lost something"....I think these feelings are only natural.  As I said to someone else on another thread, I always liken it to "grieving" because we go through the whole range of emotions........ 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Dizzy76
I  SO  know where you are coming from - don't be disheartened x The thread 'Poor responders 59' under  'General IVF Chat' may be a good place for you to visit - some of the girls there (as with other parts of the site) are so knowledgable - helps not to feel so lonely in all this x Sorry I don' know how to put the exact link on this msg !!
Bunjy


----------



## dizzy76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanksladies.

I am still not 100% but i do feel a bit better, time is helping.

Vicky xx


----------



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hello
i felt the same i had ivf 3 years ago next april feels like yesterday sometimes
its true time is a healer but remember just because you had a negative doesnt mean the end of the road 
to be honest i give up and its only now i feel strong and ready to start again 
hop your dreams do come true 
karenxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## achapman (Oct 24, 2008)

hi my partner had bad result a few months ago and is still down,so she knows how you feel.still trying to come to terms with it,any help would be great.even just to chat. barry&andrea


----------



## cathunix (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Barry and Andrea, sounds like you have had a pretty rough time.
I have just had a BFN after 1st icsi  and feel pretty numb at the moment. Not sure I can help at all but wanted to reply to you and send you lots of best wishes, do you have the option of another try?
Catherine (Cathunix)


----------

